# Info Phragmipedium Caudatum



## OR.O (Apr 29, 2016)

ehy guys, I need an information about Phragmipedium Caudatum var. Giganteum , is it a tetraploid form ? or is it just a natural form characterised of bigger size ?


----------



## NYEric (Apr 29, 2016)

I would say go to Phragweb; but there's something weird going on there.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Apr 29, 2016)

NYEric said:


> I would say go to Phragweb; but there's something weird going on there.



http://phragweb.slipperiana.info/


----------



## Rob Zuiderwijk (Apr 30, 2016)

NYEric said:


> I would say go to Phragweb; but there's something weird going on there.



Hi Eric,
What do you mean? The PhragWeb site is still where it has been for the last months.

Rob


----------



## OR.O (May 2, 2016)

ok,
var. Giganteum is just a natural form. thx Ale


----------

